# Micrometer Holder/Stand



## MrPragmaticLee (Sep 19, 2017)

I'm sure many of you are familiar with Keith Fenner's What's In Your Box WIYB tool box give away he does every year. Here is a link to a playlist of 3 videos documenting my contribution this year. Hope you enjoy. 
http://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLLYmJUG-Njr7GDeL5hQDvYhpoDvxSha4P


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## MrPragmaticLee (Sep 19, 2017)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Bob Korves (Sep 19, 2017)

Nice!  How about a better description or pics showing how the angle is set and held, and any cushioning of the back of the mic?

Edit:  Welcome to Hobby Machinist!


----------



## MrPragmaticLee (Sep 19, 2017)

Bob Korves said:


> Nice!  How about a better description or pics showing how the angle is set and held, and any cushioning of the back of the mic?
> 
> Edit:  Welcome to Hobby Machinist!



Thanks for the Welcome.  In the video series I cover extensively how the center pivot disk works, but basically it is sandwiched between 2 .125 plates on each side of a .750 center section. The disk is about .010 smaller in diameter than the hole in the center piece and is mounted .250 below center. The center disk has a 5/8" hole in it and a slit between the pocket & that hole.  The locking screw with the Delrin shoe is first tightened down Just enough to secure the mic.  The disk is then rotated to the desired angle and just a little more pressure on the screw will expand the disk enough to lock it in place. 

The disk is made from hot roll steel which has much more "memory" than aluminum, which, of course, would have been easier to work with, but probably wouldn't  release as readily as the steel does. 

I didn't put any kind of padding between the mic & the pocket but it's just static pressure and shouldn't mar the tool. The clamping shoe is Delrin so it shouldn't cause marring either. A thin piece of felt might have been a nice finishing touch though. 

The attached pic is of my prototype which differs only in the center is made from 1" thick material & the know is a little different. They just happened to be what I had available at the time I built the prototype. 





Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## MrPragmaticLee (Sep 19, 2017)

Another angle




Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Bob Korves (Sep 19, 2017)

MrPragmaticLee said:


> Thanks for the Welcome.  In the video series I cover extensively how the center pivot disk works, but basically it is sandwiched between 2 .125 plates on each side of a .750 center section. The disk is about .010 smaller in diameter than the hole in the center piece and is mounted .250 below center. The center disk has a 5/8" hole in it and a slit between the pocket & that hole.  The locking screw with the Delrin shoe is first tightened down Just enough to secure the mic.  The disk is then rotated to the desired angle and just a little more pressure on the screw will expand the disk enough to lock it in place.
> 
> The disk is made from hot roll steel which has much more "memory" than aluminum, which, of course, would have been easier to work with, but probably wouldn't  release as readily as the steel does.
> 
> ...


Aha! Clever multiple use of clamping pressure.  Nice work!


----------



## hman (Sep 26, 2017)

MrPragmaticLee - 

Indeed, welcome to the forum.  And from me a special HUGE thank you!

Just a few days ago, I was returning to AZ from OR.  My route took me through Beatty, NV.  There's a sort of junk store on the east side of US 95, a bit south of where 374 heads west.  The owner is a former aerospace machinist rom the Phoenix area and has a bunch of tooling in the back of the shop.  I've browsed and bought stuff there before.  This trip I picked up some milling cutters and a couple lathe bits ... plus this micrometer holder.  All the way home, I was thinking about adding a second screw, so I could secure the pivot.  And here you are, with that very same design, and reveal the trick to all of us.  

Wowsers!  Is this a great forum or what?


----------



## rock_breaker (Sep 26, 2017)

hman said:


> Wowsers! Is this a great forum or what?



Yes it is !!!


----------



## tweinke (Sep 26, 2017)

Welcome back! I have missed your posts. I watch all your youtube  videos with great interest. The micrometer stands are very nice and have made it to my to do list.


----------



## GreatOldOne (Mar 8, 2018)

Hi Lee,

I watched your videos, and used them as inspiration for my micrometer stand. They’re great - thanks so much for sharing.


----------



## EmilioG (Mar 8, 2018)

The mic stands are indispensable, IMHO.  The above examples look like works of art. Very solid looking.
I bought a Japan made Mitutoyo two years ago., what a joy to not have to fumble and struggle with a mic and a part., plus a telescoping gage!  
Everyone should have one or two of these stands.  Nice work.  I like those large knobs.  I would use hard rubber padding though, if I were to make one for myself.


----------

